# Double Major Possibility?



## cainegchapman (25 Aug 2011)

If you attend RMC, can you double-major or major and then minor in something else?
Also, on the RMC student application, under 'Program Selection', one of the options is 'Bachelor of Military Arts & Science'. On the RMC.ca website, it says you can major in 'Military and Strategic Studies' or 'Military Psychology and Leadership'. Are those considered "Military Arts & Science"?


----------



## JMesh (25 Aug 2011)

Be wary if you are going the ROTP/RETP route. From the RMC website:



> Bachelor of Military Arts and Science
> 
> This degree is not open to direct entry by ROTP / RETP cadets.



It is a degree offered only through the Division of Continuing Studies (DCS). Furthermore, there are no majors with the BMASc degree. It is a common 30-credit program with a 10-credit core and a minimum of 15 of the 30 credits requiring military content. There is also the BMASc (Hons), which has a 42-credit program and includes a major research project (DRP). More information is available on the DCS website. 

I can't speak to the double major or minor in other degrees.


----------



## yoman (25 Aug 2011)

cainegchapman said:
			
		

> If you attend RMC, can you double-major or major and then minor in something else?



I'm not sure about a double major but I know people who have done a major and a minor. I can't really expand too much as these decisions are usually on a case by case basis depending on your grades and what programs your looking at.


----------

